# Water and food bowl



## Mombo (Sep 29, 2016)

Hoping to be able to bring home our tegu in the next week or so. Trying to figure out the food and water bowl.

I know a lot of people use cat litter pans for a soaking tub. I found a tub at lowes I was wondering what y'all think about it.

For a dedicated food and water bowl I was thinking about a large ceramic dog dish.

I have some links

http://m.lowes.com/pd/MacCourt-Drywall-Mud-Pans/1054711

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00Y47NBP6/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2DSKDTI5BQLLC


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Sep 30, 2016)

I keep a large dish of fresh water in the inclosure all the time. It does not matter what kind you use, as long as its heavy inough for them to not be able to turn it over. As for food, the same thing, I just prefer not to keep it inside their living quarters. I feed mine outside of enclosure.


----------



## Mombo (Sep 30, 2016)

Where do you take your tegu when you feed? Do you put him in a separate tub or just free roam around to eat?

Do y'all have two separate water bins in the enclosures? One for drinking and one for soaking/pooping?

My main worry with the plastic one I linked was if it's safe for reptiles or animals. I didn't know if there was a specific type of large tray people use or if they are all pretty safe if they drink out of them.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Sep 30, 2016)

My tegus do tons of free roaming. They spend a lot of time outside (weather permitted). I feed them outside, they eat from a shallow platter. It's getting chilly out now, so some days they go out to the bathroom and demand on going beck in by scratching at the screen door. They are house broken, so bathroom in the inclosure. My babies never did the pee-in the water thing.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> My tegus do tons of free roaming. They spend a lot of time outside (weather permitted). I feed them outside, they eat from a shallow platter. It's getting chilly out now, so some days they go out to the bathroom and demand on going beck in by scratching at the screen door. They are house broken, so bathroom in the inclosure. My babies never did the pee-in the water thing.


Good deal.


----------



## Mombo (Oct 1, 2016)

That is awesome! I doubt I'll be able to let them stay outside on there own. Plus I don't trust the ground and dirt in my area to be free of chemicals. I have cats and large dogs so unless I'm watching him I won't let him just roam around in the house unsupervised. Even though our cats and dogs get along with the blue tongue skink when he is out. Still no trust haha.

Well! Now I'm rethinking how I will have it setup. I was planning on having a ceramic water dish that I keep drinking water in and a soaking tub in there as well that would be big enough for him to fit in if he wanted.


----------

